# Wanted: 9 Speed Shimano STI Levers



## LiamW (29 Nov 2017)

If anyone has a set (Sora or Tiagra) and could be arsed posting to Belfast, that would be great.


----------



## iandg (5 Feb 2018)

LiamW said:


> If anyone has a set (Sora or Tiagra) and could be arsed posting to Belfast, that would be great.



Are you still wanting levers?


----------



## Hedgemonkey (6 Feb 2018)

wicker man said:


> Are you still wanting levers?


If LiamW isn't interested anymore and the shifters are triple/9speed then I'm looking.


----------



## iandg (6 Feb 2018)

Hedgemonkey said:


> If LiamW isn't interested anymore and the shifters are triple/9speed then I'm looking.


 
Double 9 speed unfortunately.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (6 Feb 2018)

wicker man said:


> Double 9 speed unfortunately.


:-( ta. My knee's are telling me they need a granny ring nowadays.


----------

